# SUPER BRIGHT HID flashlight?



## BryDaddy (Mar 10, 2011)

ill admit it, i have the bug....in the last 2 weeks i have bought the fenix tk45, and the olight sr91, then this site went down, UGH. but its back and im a happy person again. anyway i see sever different xenon hid flashlights out there......are they any good? are they worth it? or do i just stick with different LED lights? i really want that olight SR90 but the sr91 is soo huge im afraid the sr90 will just sit in the box.....but it does have that cool factor haha

anyway...xenon hid, worth it? not? examples?

thanks guys!


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 10, 2011)

This should be moved to the HID section of the forum, since "xenon" HID lights use a completely different light source than incandescent "xenon" lights.

In general though HID lights don't have the heat dissipation issues that high output LEDs have, since they use an arc of plasma instead of a semiconductor as a light source. However, HID lights can't span as large of a range of output modes; you can get very low output modes with a 2200 lumen LED, but not with an HID light because of how the light is produced. HIDs also have warmup times and are usually larger because they require a ballast to regulate the voltage to the bulb. However, they can be a lot brighter than LEDs in general.


----------



## BryDaddy (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry i didnt see the HID section, if someone can please move this......


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 15, 2011)

Moving this to HID.

Bill


----------



## magicmanchris (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Bry, Glad to have this in the HID section. You'll find lots of different input from this area's threads. I know at this time a lot of the high end large watt HID's are in the larger price point of $1000 - $2500 range. (i.e. Polarion, L70 Titanium Innovation, which I have and I am not regretting the purchase) But I have purchased with success a 70W HID that came from Down Under and I liked it so much I bought a 2nd. It was a black lantern style, plastic material, glass lens with about 5inch metal reflector, attached bottom metal prop stand. Its never been mentioned here at CPF so I sure nobody else has it but me. You really get a lot of power for the price it is being sold at. It even has an LED strip off the back with extreme long run times which is nice. Its a no name brand that was modded, but the thing kicks butt. Seller was great to deal with and was really my first blind eye I purchased from a small seller from overseas, so I was expecting to get taken advantage of. But all went well. I cant post pics yet but if you PM me I can give you more details. MagicMan


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 16, 2011)

Magic can you post the seller here you have sparked my interest if not would you mind PM'ing me some info on the light and how I can check one out.


Joe


----------



## magicmanchris (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok Throw, sent you a PM with the info.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanx brother going to check it now

Joe


----------



## netprince (Mar 17, 2011)

magic... would you please pm me the info too?


----------



## Archa4 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pm me to?


----------



## BVH (Mar 29, 2011)

Why not just post the seller's info instead of multiple PM's?


----------



## Lips (Mar 29, 2011)

magicmanchris said:


> Hi Bry, Glad to have this in the HID section. You'll find lots of different input from this area's threads. I know at this time a lot of the high end large watt HID's are in the larger price point of $1000 - $2500 range. (i.e. Polarion, L70 Titanium Innovation, which I have and I am not regretting the purchase) But I have purchased with success a 70W HID that came from Down Under and I liked it so much I bought a 2nd. It was a black lantern style, plastic material, glass lens with about 5inch metal reflector, attached bottom metal prop stand. * Its never been mentioned here at CPF so I sure nobody else has it but me.* You really get a lot of power for the price it is being sold at. It even has an LED strip off the back with extreme long run times which is nice. Its a no name brand that was modded, but the thing kicks butt. Seller was great to deal with and was really my first blind eye I purchased from a small seller from overseas, so I was expecting to get taken advantage of. But all went well. I cant post pics yet but if you PM me I can give you more details. MagicMan


 

That body is the Panther Hid used by British Police and Military for years. We had a thread a month or so ago that got deleted in database problem. I think the company makes the panther and sells clones too in multiple versions. Very nice deal down under!


----------



## 2100 (Mar 30, 2011)

Downunder, 70W, 300 bucks? Is it this one from ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/75w-HID-6587...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches&hash=item2c5bb51b87


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 30, 2011)

yep that be the one. nice light especially the battery cap, but my wife will shoot me if I get it. Since I'm allergic to lead I'll have to pass.


Joe


----------



## 2100 (Mar 30, 2011)

Throwjunkie said:


> yep that be the one. nice light especially the battery cap, but my wife will shoot me if I get it. Since I'm allergic to lead I'll have to pass.
> Joe


 
Haha....i'd guess so. Pity the 4" reflector, I mean it'd be good if he has one with 6". Throwjunkie since you are very good with your hands just make a 8" one with a Thor X Colossus (i found one for S$60 here, just waiting for the chance to drop by the place again and get it), get a very nice Turnigy pack + charger for usd100 shipped. Then just order a pair of 24V 100W ballasts from aliexpress usd125 shipped with EMS. (or if you don't mind 75W it could be ~ usd80 for 1 set shipped)


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got the 4 and 6 inch MOZO Hid lights I wanna use the ballast from the 4" one on another project and put my other 55W hid kit in it as for the 6" one I fully plan on 100+W for it possible that 120W short arc kit Ma Sha1 posted gonna run it from my truck so power wont be an issue. I ended up picking up both lights from Craigslist here in the states got lucky the guy only lives 2 counties away had him ship them to me should arrive friday.

Joe


----------



## 2100 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, you really are on a buying spree! I see that you do customised bikes as well? 

Here in Singapore, people usually just "buy stuff". Only met a single CPFer who mods and is Singaporean here, that's years ago.

Hey, looks like the forum's picking up....that's good!


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

Naw just getting some good lights to mod hehe the Bike is my personal ride Honda VTX 1800 it's the best bike I have ever owned I have had from crotch rockets to Harleys this one is my alll time fav. The lights on it are my own design custom made remote activated has variable flash patterns, strobe's and and such all controlled by remote it's a 100 LED system sealed from the weather and best of all One of a kind no other like it in the world. got a bigger pic for you 






Joe


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

We certainly don't have the VTX1800 or much choppers here other than Harleys. Mostly sport Hondas.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 2, 2011)

Sport bikes are what I first got into. My first bike was Ninja then I moved up to A CBRR 900R Insane fast bike, downshift on that bike was tricky. With age I kinda moved into cruisers. 
More on topic Got My MOZO's they are great lights. Was blown away by how small and light weight the 4" is and it has some pretty good power for the 4" reflector. The 6" is much Brighter due to the larger reflector gonna make a sweet high powered light since it will be powered from my Truck I have alot of options on what kind of set up to install. I want upwards fo 10Mcp from it and the higher the better.

Joe


----------



## coolmeester (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello all. I'm newbie here so I cant start a new thread... I think this topic is where I can post this question.

Can anyone say what's the difference between TI L70 and Xevision Xeray? They look pretty much same to me.

Sadly they are both discontinued but maybe I'm lucky on 2nd hand market...


----------

